# canister filter shut off valves



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a marineland 350 canister filter.When i got it,it did not have the hoses.So i used some old pond tubing i had.Works fine.But,its such a hassel to pull the tubing out of the water to pull the top off,then having to reprime and yada yada.I need shut off valves badly.Does anyone know if i could get the shut off valves from home depot and plumb them in,or does anyone know a cheap site to get the marineland or eheim ones?I really dont think the 15 dollars per double disconnect is fair.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure how that filter is setup, but will barbed ball valves work?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its basically like many others where you just cut the tubing near the canister and apply the shut off valves in the hosing.Maybe i can search the web for DIYs.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Then barbed ball valve should work.
Aquarium Plumbing: Ball Valves from Two Little Fishies

Or, if you prefer:
Magnum Quick-Disconnect Valves


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!Think maybe one of the valves at walmart or HD may work?Id love to get by with no shipping.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got 4 sets of them off ebay for 15 bucks shipped. check there. I do believe I have a set for a mag 350 laying around here somewhere.
$25 bucks shipped(5 bucks small flat rate box shipping) I am not using it and dont think I will be for a while and by then I should have a new eheim. PM me if interested.


----------

